
Math, Beauty, and Brain Areas - johncolanduoni
http://www.dam.brown.edu/people/mumford/blog/2015/MathBeautyBrain.html
======
CurtMonash
Mumford's first work that I know of after his mathematical peak was on machine
vision, in the 1980s. I know this because I went back to the math department
to visit and saw him running around with a video camera. I got the impression
he was interested in how the actual brain works even back then.

This would be around 30 years ago.

------
CurtMonash
Odd that he says game theory is "outside pure math". I wrote my thesis in game
theory when he was on the faculty.

On the other, two of my three readers were from the business school rather
than the math department, so maybe he has a point. :)

------
CurtMonash
And I could also add

"Beauty is truth; truth beauty. That is all ye know on Earth or need to know."

But I think it's a bit self-contradictory ...

